
What point on mainland of the Netherlands is furthest away from any buildings? - Mz
http://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/87917/what-point-on-the-main-land-of-the-netherlands-is-furthest-away-from-any-buildin
======
Neliquat
That density is impressive, and a little frightening, for reasons I cannot
fully articulate.

